

60 Minutes shocked to find 8-inch floppies drive nuclear deterrent - slantyyz
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/60-minutes-shocked-to-find-8-inch-floppies-drive-nuclear-deterrent/

======
slantyyz
The only time I've ever seen an 8" floppy in the wild was in the early 80s
when a friend of mine ran a pair of 8" drives off his Apple II for his BBS.
Even then, 8" was considered fairly obscure compared to the 5.25" discs.

------
ALee
They probably didn't mention that WarGames was the reason why they "upgraded."

